# New piercing!



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

Went down to the tattoo shop during lunch today and got my sternum pierced.
I wanted the bar to be longer but he couldn't grab enough skin. But i'm glad I didn't get it the length I wanted, it looks nice how it is.
I had to help push the skin together and hold it there so he could clamp it because it kept slipping (and hurting like crazy!). It turned out great in the end.
It's red at the top and bottom where the clamps slipped the first couple of times he tried to do it, but you can't really see it.
Oh and no it didn't hurt, apart from the clamp. And no walking through an airport wont set off alarms and no they're not magnetized. :lol:


----------



## Chris89 (Oct 11, 2007)

My friend had that pierced,it rejected bad and left an ugly scar


----------



## Bung-Eye (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah look after it mate they have a fairly high rejection ratio


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

I know this.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Oct 11, 2007)

good for you


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 11, 2007)

looks nice on you


----------



## bitey (Oct 11, 2007)

did it tickle ?


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

i don't find scars ugly anyway. The only thing i'd be upset about is the fact i'd have to take it out.
But the first sign of rejection I will take it out, no use leaving it to become all big.
I will look after it. I just did a sea salt soak on it. and tomorrow i'm going to cover it so it isn't rubbing against my shirt, I don't think it will rub because of certain things in the way, but I will just incase.


----------



## Leigh (Oct 11, 2007)

looks funky, hope it stays in...


----------



## Bung-Eye (Oct 11, 2007)

not a bad idea, it couldn't hurt


----------



## Chris89 (Oct 11, 2007)

But regardless of the facts that surface piercings are well known to reject, it looks nice  Lets hope it heals up well for you.

What type of bar is used? Surface Bar, PTFE, Teflon?

I have a surface piercing on my arm, using PTFE. I wasn't expecting it to heal, and I was going to take it out if it showed any signs of rejection, it was more of a temporary thing, however to my amazement it healed and I've had it for nearly 5 months lol.


----------



## Forensick (Oct 11, 2007)

omg!

he pinched to pierce

ewwww

surface keep much MUCH better with punch and taper, and surface bars....
the guy who does mine has had hardly any PnTs reject.

(i have one 4 year old surface, and 2 2 year old surfaces. my GF has 8 surfaces at 14 monhts old, one rejected after it got caught on clothing.
i know one person who has had a non PnT last longer than 12 months...

for sternums at the moment, even better than PnT is dermal anchors


----------



## Chris89 (Oct 11, 2007)

My friend her 2 dermal anchors on each side of her face set up as anti-eyebrow piercings, they're kinda cool.


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 11, 2007)

That seems scary :shock:, the only thing i have pierced are my ears and i think it will stay like that
and i have to admit that the one in the pic is sorta cool too


----------



## Chris89 (Oct 11, 2007)

awww, come on nikki piercings are fun.

In total I've had:

Ear Lobe
Industrial
Centre Tongue 
Labret
Eyebrow
Snake Bites ( Left and Right Lip)
Right Lip
Nape x 3
Surface Arm Piercing. 

At Present I have:

Tongue
Labret
Industrial
Lobe
Arm Surface


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 11, 2007)

chris-cool said:


> awww, come on nikki piercings are fun.
> 
> In total I've had:
> 
> ...


 
One word : WoW


----------



## Leigh (Oct 11, 2007)

when you remove them do they leave much of a mark? because these new ear holes that all the kids seem to be getting are the type of thing you cant undo...


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

He used PTFE.
I would have rather had a surface bar but i've never seen him use one before.
I hope it heals well. I am going to look after it as much as I can, but I guess if it's going to reject it's going to reject.
if it does i'll just get it done again later on with a surface bar and see how that goes.


----------



## Chris89 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nope, You can't see any of the dots/scars from my piercings that I have removed


----------



## Chris89 (Oct 11, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> He used PTFE.
> I would have rather had a surface bar but i've never seen him use one before.


 
All my surface piercings rejected when I used a surface bar :S.. But my arm surface is PTFE and it's healed fine - odd.


----------



## Leigh (Oct 11, 2007)

actually, has anyone here had those ear holes put in? im not interested for myself, but curious.


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

I have dots on my lip where I had my horizontal lip piercing.
I also have two tiny dots where I had my bridge pierced, but they look like freckles... Maybe they are freckles >.>


----------



## Chris89 (Oct 11, 2007)

Leigh said:


> when you remove them do they leave much of a mark? because these new ear holes that all the kids seem to be getting are the type of thing you cant undo...


 
You mean stretching their ears?

Depending on the person, some people can stretch to 4ga ( 5mm roughly ) and still take it out and have the hole shrink down to a normal sized pierced ear.. But the thing to consider when stretching your ears or any piercing really - it can be a life decision and maybe require recorrective surgery to get it back to how it was.

And to your comment about anyone here who has stretched their piercings.

My left lobe is at 4ga ( I only have the left side pierced ) and I haven't been bothered to stretch it anymore, I'm content with it how it is.


----------



## Leigh (Oct 11, 2007)

pics chris? and was it expensive?


----------



## Forensick (Oct 11, 2007)

metaljazz...

just take salt baths (ACTUAL BATHS!) every second day or so.

and 3x a day mix the salt water in a cup and hold it against your chest, (with as little leakage as possible)

surface are always a pain to heal... espec with a 12-18 month heal time


----------



## Chris89 (Oct 11, 2007)

Leigh said:


> pics chris? and was it expensive?


 
Pictures of what?

If you mean stretching my ear? No, it wasn't expensive you can do it yourself if you have the correct tools and take you time, tapers etc.


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

I did the cup thing before.
We don't have a bath tub that I can take a bath in. Just a shower.


----------



## Leigh (Oct 11, 2007)

yeh chris, jsut if youve got photos of it, im interested, thanks.


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

Go here and look through the pictures Leigh:

http://www.bmezine.com/pierce/01-ear/lgcart001.html


----------



## AustHerps (Oct 11, 2007)

chris-cool said:


> awww, come on nikki piercings are fun.



I enjoy them 

I have (or have had)...

Nipple,
Hand,
Pubic Bone Surface Piercing,
Frenum ladder (5 piercings)
1 x (not sure what to call it, so we'll go with...) anti Frenum ladder - um, like a Frenum ladder, but on top instead of underneath 
Ears

Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## krusty (Oct 11, 2007)

i love it................top stuff.


----------



## Chris89 (Oct 11, 2007)

Leigh said:


> yeh chris, jsut if youve got photos of it, im interested, thanks.


 
To save some time, I'll post all the pictures of the piercings I have lol:

Industrial ( when it was fresh ) and 4ga lobe:







Eyebrow:






Snake Bites and Labret: ( Lip was really swollen, taken about 2 days after getting snake bites )






Nape:






Tongue Piercing ( When about 3 weeks old )






Arm Surface Piercing:







P.S - To the orginal topic, sorry  we're all piercing mad around here lol


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

Frenum ladder can be on top or bottom.

Piercings are great, the feeling is addictive.

I've had:

Horizontal lip piercing
Bridge
Lip x 2
Septum
Tongue
Ears
Sternum ^_^

Ones I want include:
Nipples
Deep horizontal hood
Cheeks (MAYBE)
A couple of industrials in my ears.
Corset (temporary)

Other mods I want =
Tongue split (going to mull it over for a few years see if I really want it)
Dark fantasy theme tattoos up my legs/sides
Scarification piece on my back.


----------



## Chris89 (Oct 11, 2007)

My most painfull piercing to date is my Industrial lol, The top one was ok, but the bottom one hurt alot.... 
And the piercing that bled the most to date is my arm surface piercing lol.. There was blood everywhere! All down my arm all over the piercing bench lol.. It wasn't pretty lol


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

My tattoos I want to be severely H.R. Giger influenced


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

xD my most painful was my septum.
It was the most uncomfortable piercing I've ever experienced.
My eyes were streaming hehe. It looked like I had been crying for hours once it was all done.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 11, 2007)

metal jazz you are total hottness
keep up the good work


----------



## Jen (Oct 11, 2007)

Ummm, it looks a little lopsided, is that just the picture? Hope so. Like them on other people, too wussy to get any other than my ears. Pics of the tats when they happen tho, getting mine soon


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

Possibly the picture. Doesn't look lopsided to me.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 11, 2007)

speaking of sternums,i cracked my sternum in a motorcycle racing crash TWICE in one day
damn that is a painful injury every time you breath there is a sharp pain in sternum
and when you cough it totaly sucks
had to hug a pillow to get any pain relief


----------



## Leigh (Oct 11, 2007)

gee, makes me feel kind of useless with all these great piercings, ive just got eyebrow, ear and the top bit of ear, i know the word just cant remember it.
id get more, but im not into th whole permanence thing, everything if fleeting, especially the uncontrollable urge to punch holes in oneself


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

helix


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

PiMp said:


> speaking of sternums,i cracked my sternum in a motorcycle racing crash TWICE in one day
> damn that is a painful injury every time you breath there is a sharp pain in sternum
> and when you cough it totaly sucks
> had to hug a pillow to get any pain relief




:shock: That would SUCK!!!


Here's another picture... Is it less lop sided???  I don't want it to be lop sided!


----------



## Leigh (Oct 11, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> helix


 
yes, thats it. thanks.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 11, 2007)

al these names of piercings i have no idea what they are LOL

ive only had ear top and bottom 
and i had a bar in the eyebrow which grew out in 18 months


----------



## Jen (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, it looks heaps better in that photo, plus boys, another cleavage shot - we say "thank you Jen"


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL CBR 
this is my CBR

CBR1000RR


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

it's a bit hard not to get the boobage in when it's in that position. Meh, it's not like i'm exposing nipple, lol.


----------



## Jen (Oct 11, 2007)

lol


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

Wanna swap CBRs $NaKe_PiMp?


----------



## Hetty (Oct 11, 2007)

there are children here


----------



## Leigh (Oct 11, 2007)

lovely


----------



## Leigh (Oct 11, 2007)

ahh, well, it was a good thread whislt it lasted...


----------



## Forensick (Oct 11, 2007)

ah.....
got it


----------



## Jen (Oct 11, 2007)

oh god oh god oh god oh god


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

Why would this thread be deleted?
It's discussing piercings and anatomy we all have?


----------



## Forensick (Oct 11, 2007)

god what?


----------



## Forensick (Oct 11, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Why would this thread be deleted?
> It's discussing piercings and anatomy we all have?




in purely medical terms that most people should be familiar with anyway


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 11, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Wanna swap CBRs ?[/U]



explain whats a CBR and all these other acronyms
refering to piercing??


----------



## Jen (Oct 11, 2007)

The PICTURE!!! People seiously have that done to them?!? OW. And WOW.


----------



## Leigh (Oct 11, 2007)

a bit graphic, is all.


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

A CBR is a captive bead ring.


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

It is a DIAGRAM and not an actual picture. I wouldn't post an actual picture of something like that. THAT would be something worth deleting the thread over.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 11, 2007)

wow i have 2 CBR,s in my body and didnt know what they where called

the ones in my ear are both CBR,s


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

Whoa, that chick's venoms are hot.
Almost makes me want to get them done. Almost.


----------



## Forensick (Oct 11, 2007)

apparently it is not family friednly to have body parts...

no one talk about breeding animals!

on family sites anything remotely related to breeding is inappropriate!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL this dude has unresloved issues


----------



## Hetty (Oct 11, 2007)

Forensick said:


> apparently it is not family friednly to have body parts...
> 
> no one talk about breeding animals!
> 
> on family sites anything remotely related to breeding is inappropriate!



'animals' are different. Surely you're smart enough to see that? or do you think the discovery channel has porn on it?


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

so talking about human anatomy is porn?


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 11, 2007)

PiMp said:


> LOL this dude has unresloved issues


He is an unresolved issue!

A question about the surface piercing, do you take them out then put them back in regularly or do they just stay in? I wouldn't imagine they're like an ear lobe piercing, where after it has healed, you can take it out and easily put it back in.


----------



## Hetty (Oct 11, 2007)

never said it was, I was commenting on what Forensick said


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 11, 2007)

thenothing said:


> 'animals' are different. Surely you're smart enough to see that? or do you think the discovery channel has porn on it?



this is off discovery


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

PiMp said:


> LOL this dude has unresloved issues



:| Talking about the modified people like that when you don't know their story seems a little harsh. (I'm going to assume you've just seen the picture and posted it)
Ever see any lizardman interviews?

Oh and with the harsh comment I realize that someone who modifies their body to that extent is bound to get that kind of reaction. I just dislike it when people judge before they even know the story. Nobody would do that kind of extreme modification without doing their homework and looking at the cons.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 11, 2007)

hey it does look pretty cool though
i dont mind what people do to them selves
its actually quite interesting


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

It is EXTREMELY interesting. You should read the Lizardman FAQs and articles:
http://www.bmezine.com/news/lizardman-all.html

P.S. His article on Justin Timberlake and Janet Jackson is great :lol:


----------



## Leigh (Oct 11, 2007)

the only downside i see is that one day itll be a big news commotion with all the reversal surgeries and etc. plus side = now would be the perfect time to start studying plastic surgery


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 11, 2007)

wow yeah ive heard of lizard man hes cool
i am just reading his interviews now
from that link


----------



## Minion (Oct 11, 2007)

I have only just discovered this thread, yay I love piercings. I am a bit of a wuss though I have had;

tongue piercing (ten years, but now gone )
Webbing of my thumb (now that hurt :shock
Industrial (still current )

was going to get a surface to surface when I was in Slovakia but studio had closed by the time I had got the guts up to get it done (couple of beers worth of confidence) LOL.
I have heard that more than one Industrial in the same ear is called Scaffolding, is that right?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 11, 2007)

Metal jazz: The septum hurt huh? Maybe the clamps just a little? 
Personally i think pulling my nose hairs out of my nostrils hurt more!!  lol


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

That's what it felt like!! it felt like he was yanking on my nose hairs! hahaha
I couldn't stop laughing when he put his fingers up my nose though. Ah. It was so stupidly funny.


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

Sad the diagram got deleted. Even 13 year olds get diagrams showing that area of human anatomy.... oh well.

But yeah. I would NEVER get my septum pierced again. if I wanted it not showing anymore i'd just flip it up.. Just in case I wanted it back one day, hahaha.
So uncomfortable to get o_o


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 11, 2007)

ive experianced multple fractures,been impailed,had interal oragans ruptered,lost a mile of flesh,
had my ear torn but pluckin a nose hair is by far worse pain LOL
or squeezing a pimple on your back


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 11, 2007)

Ahahahaha


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 11, 2007)

this was from last week i had a crash mountainbike riding off a jump down a steep decent


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 11, 2007)

:lol: You're all freaks!


----------



## slip_phreak (Oct 11, 2007)

nice one mate..hmm out of all my pushbike stacks i've never managed to make my ear bleed as you have lol..head wounds always bleed heaps though.

but back on topic i've got 2 frenum piercings fyi...


----------



## codeth (Oct 11, 2007)

i might go the prince albert . jazz the new one looks great


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 11, 2007)

thats cool and sexy!


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 12, 2007)

PiMp said:


> this was from last week i had a crash mountainbike riding off a jump down a steep decent


 


Ahahaha, that's awesome. :lol:
Scabface.


----------



## Miss B (Oct 12, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Ones I want include:
> Nipples


 
I've got both mine done (barbells, not rings), it hurts like hell but once they healed (which was super quick) I've had no dramas whatsoever. I had my labret and tongue done but took them both out. I got a bit bored with them after the novelty wore off. No plans to get any more, I don't think.


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 12, 2007)

Metal jazz , whats a septum ?


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job except its not centered did he mark the area before he pierced?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 12, 2007)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> Metal jazz , whats a septum ?


 
That piece of skin that's in between your nostrils.


----------



## mungus (Oct 12, 2007)

I find it very difficult to believe that you had trouble finding enough, ahhh, skin
to grab ........


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 12, 2007)

mungus said:


> I find it very difficult to believe that you had trouble finding enough, ahhh, skin
> to grab ........


 

Aahaha.
I think that's where the skin I should of been able to grab was going :lol:


----------



## sockbat (Oct 12, 2007)

I love it, I have my 
nose
tongue
Lip
Breast
& Belly 
My husband and I also have matching tattoos of his band logo as well as others


----------



## Riley (Oct 12, 2007)

sockbat said:


> I love it, I have my
> nose
> tongue
> Lip
> ...


:shock:


----------



## snakeman 93 (Oct 12, 2007)

too far......


----------



## Australis (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## snakeman 93 (Oct 12, 2007)

as if you would !!


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 12, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Nice job except its not centered did he mark the area before he pierced?


 
Yeah, he did.


----------



## snakeman 93 (Oct 12, 2007)

I know allot of people have piercings but seriously what do piercings do for you? Do people think they are cool or something?


----------



## sockbat (Oct 12, 2007)

snakeman 93 said:


> I know allot of people have piercings but seriously what do piercings do for you? Do people think they are cool or something?


 
No some off us just like them, others like riding fast bikes or driving fast cars. Its personal choice.


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 12, 2007)

snakeman 93 said:


> I know allot of people have piercings but seriously what do piercings do for you? Do people think they are cool or something?


 
Most people who get piercings don't get them to try look cool. :?

They do it because they're expressing themselves in a different way. Why do you get your hair cut? Why do you wear the clothes you do? It's just who you are and what you're comfortable with.

With me I’ve always found piercings (and other body modification) attractive. I've had an interest in it for a long time. 

My first piercings I got were when I was a toddler, and they were my ears; I can remember getting them done. Of course back then I couldn’t really develop an interest in it because I couldn’t even go to the toilet by myself. But I think maybe it helped develop my interest.

My mum has a tattoo and I always had an fascination with it and wanted to look at it whenever I could. And then she got her nose pierced and I loved it. 

When I was 14 I got my tongue pierced and I’ve been getting pierced since.
I plan on getting tattooed and MAYBE my tongue split if I still really want it in a few years. I also want scarification.

The feeling before you get it done is great. The feeling (physical and emotional) while you’re getting it done is great. The satisfaction afterwards is great. 

It’s not for everyone though. But I hope at least people would be a little more open minded about it.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 12, 2007)

snakeman 93 said:


> I know allot of people have piercings but seriously what do piercings do for you? Do people think they are cool or something?



Cool has nothing to do with it
Some piercings actually enhance the sexual act, others came down through history such as the PA. (Prince Albert) The navel piercing came from the harems where women were circumsised, the niple piercing from Queen Victorias era.

Why do we do it cause we can, for many different reasons fashion cultural religious spiritual and many others.

Body adornment has been going on since time began its only this decade that it is becoming more mainstream.

A really good DVD if you can get it is "Modifiy" by Widcat
This would probably answer your question better.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 12, 2007)

Metal_Jazz;966458
[COLOR=black said:


> It’s not for everyone though. But I hope at least people would be a little more open minded about it.[/color]


 
I think piercings are for freaks!! 
You'd have to be crazy to get one 

Just like tattoos are for jailbirds and sailors!!


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 12, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I think piercing are for freaks!!
> You'd have to be crazy to get one



Define freak:evil:


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 12, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I think piercings are for freaks!!
> You'd have to be crazy to get one
> 
> Just like tattoos are for jailbirds and sailors!!


 
Not to mention how they'll make you die and always get infected.


----------



## Australis (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## theduclos (Oct 12, 2007)

I realise all the stuff behind getting a piercing. Some I reckon are tops and would love to have except for the permanence factor (eyebrow, tongue). But that piercing is bloody ridiculous. All surface piercing's look horrible and are even worse once they grow out and you are left with a long scar line. Bad place to have one of those is in your cleavage. Say it does grow out. Then any revealing top (which you seem to enjoy wearing: I'm not meaning any offence but you have posted a few pics) will show a scar that is 40mm long right smack band in the centre of your chest. Not a good look.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 12, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Not to mention how they'll make you die and always get infected.


 
And what about : You'll never get a job looking like that!!"


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 12, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Define freak:evil:


 
It was a joke


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 12, 2007)

theduclos said:


> I realise all the stuff behind getting a piercing. Some I reckon are tops and would love to have except for the permanence factor (eyebrow, tongue). But that piercing is bloody ridiculous. All surface piercing's look horrible and are even worse once they grow out and you are left with a long scar line. Bad place to have one of those is in your cleavage. Say it does grow out. Then any revealing top (which you seem to enjoy wearing: I'm not meaning any offence but you have posted a few pics) will show a scar that is 40mm long right smack band in the centre of your chest. Not a good look.


 

I actually usually wear t-shirts, you've seen what? One picture of me?

Anyway on to your point.

One: I don't mind scars, and don't care what people think of my scars or appearance, I do everything for me. I AM going to be getting scarification so really scars aren’t an issue 
Two: If it started rejecting I wouldn't let it just grow out. I would remove it.
Three: To each their own. If you don’t like surface piercings don’t get them =]


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 12, 2007)

not all surface piercings grow out u know,iv had many and there been fine,it depend on how good the person does it!


----------



## Kah. (Oct 12, 2007)

I have my nape pierced with a surface bar and it hasn't rejected in 2 years. But it hasn't healed 100% either.

My ex-flatmate got an award for being the most modified guy in qld.
He had ear plugs, tongue split, Alot of facial piercings. Nape skin piercing. Facial implants, chest implants, so it looked like he had 2 collar bones. And his last modification- he had his nipples removed.


----------



## theduclos (Oct 12, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I actually usually wear t-shirts, you've seen what? One picture of me?


 
if you want to get technical you have posted 2 pics on this thread. plus wasn't it you just a few weeks ago posting up pics of what you are wearing to a manson gig? was there any point in me typing "I'm not meaning any offence but you have posted a few pics" if you are going to take offence? if your going to ask for post something on a forum dont get upset when people say they dont like it, its a forum for gods sake; "Forum - A medium for open discussion or voicing of ideas, such as a newspaper, a radio or television program, or a website. This place is such a bloody hugfest sometimes, if your not agreeing with someone then your in the wrong apparently...


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 12, 2007)

Kah. said:


> I have my nape pierced with a surface bar and it hasn't rejected in 2 years. But it hasn't healed 100% either.
> 
> My ex-flatmate got an award for being the most modified guy in qld.
> He had ear plugs, tongue split, Alot of facial piercings. Nape skin piercing. Facial implants, chest implants, so it looked like he had 2 collar bones. And his last modification- he had his nipples removed.


 
Implants look great! I'm jealous of people who can get them. I don't think they'd suit me.

Nipples removed eh? I wonder how much that set him back.


----------



## Miss B (Oct 12, 2007)

Kah. said:


> And his last modification- he had his nipples removed.


 
:shock: 

Interesting...


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 12, 2007)

theduclos said:


> if you want to get technical you have posted 2 pics on this thread. plus wasn't it you just a few weeks ago posting up pics of what you are wearing to a manson gig? was there any point in me typing "I'm not meaning any offence but you have posted a few pics" if you are going to take offence? if your going to ask for post something on a forum dont get upset when people say they dont like it, its a forum for gods sake; "Forum - A medium for open discussion or voicing of ideas, such as a newspaper, a radio or television program, or a website. This place is such a bloody hugfest sometimes, if your not agreeing with someone then your in the wrong apparently...


 
 I never posted pictures of what I was wearing to a manson gig, you've got the wrong person there.

The two pictures I posted were taken just a couple of hours after each other, so i'm wearing the same shirt....

I didn't take any offence, I was just clearing up wrong assumptions you've made.


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh, and you ARE in the wrong in this situation.
It wasn't about agreeing with anything it was about what I wear, which I think IIII would know better than you do. O_O


----------



## theduclos (Oct 12, 2007)

hmm, could of sworn that was you. must have been a similar looking girl lol. 

dammit now i gotta go and work out who it was.


----------



## theduclos (Oct 12, 2007)

got it, post #545 (5th from top) its not too far away actually. your faces are much different but your first photo with the black hair and red streak looks pretty bloody close, in looking for that pic i came across one of yours in the same thread and can safely say you look nothing alike. for all those too lazy to check the link its swingonthespiral.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59024&page=37


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 12, 2007)

Haha, no. We do not look alike.


----------



## Tsubakai (Oct 12, 2007)

theduclos said:


> I realise all the stuff behind getting a piercing. Some I reckon are tops and would love to have except for the permanence factor (eyebrow, tongue). But that piercing is bloody ridiculous. All surface piercing's look horrible and are even worse once they grow out and you are left with a long scar line. Bad place to have one of those is in your cleavage. Say it does grow out. Then any revealing top (which you seem to enjoy wearing: I'm not meaning any offence but you have posted a few pics) will show a scar that is 40mm long right smack band in the centre of your chest. Not a good look.



I think I can safely say that those who have surface piercings couldn't give a flying duck whether you think they look good or not. Some people in this world are not wrapped up in what others think of them and therefore do not take those self same others opinions into consideration when making decisions about their own bodies.


----------



## Kah. (Oct 12, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Implants look great! I'm jealous of people who can get them. I don't think they'd suit me.
> 
> Nipples removed eh? I wonder how much that set him back.



quite a bit. The nipples were set in resin so he could keep them. My flatmate couldn't pay for it upfront, so the guy took his nipples and said he couldn't have them till he paid it all


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 12, 2007)

Kah. said:


> quite a bit. The nipples were set in resin so he could keep them. My flatmate couldn't pay for it upfront, so the guy took his nipples and said he couldn't have them till he paid it all



AHAHAHA!! :lol:
That's great!


----------



## Renagade (Oct 12, 2007)

these are my girlfriends, hot as they were, only the one on her stomach still exists. i liked them tho


----------



## Kah. (Oct 12, 2007)

Surface piercings rock, they're the easiest to hide at work


----------



## jan (Oct 12, 2007)

Pity your not in Melbourne Metal-Jazz...temporary back corsets are one of my favorites.
lve done quite a few of those on various peoples backs
l very much enjoy sticking needles in people and making them look all pretty
My partner has around 100 permanent piercings mainly in the lower region, Guiches,
a 2g prince albert, frenums and the rest!! We have done most of the piercings ourselves...thats
what happens when you have a home piercing kit....fun..fun...fun!!


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 13, 2007)

jan said:


> Pity your not in Melbourne Metal-Jazz...temporary back corsets are one of my favorites.
> lve done quite a few of those on various peoples backs
> l very much enjoy sticking needles in people and making them look all pretty
> My partner has around 100 permanent piercings mainly in the lower region, Guiches,
> ...




It does sound like fun. 
I've thought about buying some clamps/disposable needles and stuff but I would be worried about the sterilization and stuff though.
Though now that I think about it I could get mum to take my things to her work and use the autoclave/ultrasonic there.
Hmmm.


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 13, 2007)

you have a great bells....




is that what there called barbells.


----------



## Minion (Oct 13, 2007)

I was thinking about this thread today and thought someone might be able to help me. As I stated in an earlier post I used to have a piercing through the webbing of my left hand between the thumb and pointer finger. 
My question is: Does it have a name????? 
Cheers to the knowledgable


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 13, 2007)

I haven't heard it called anything but a hand web piercing.


----------



## kandi (Oct 13, 2007)

your peircing is tasteful and feminine


----------



## Minion (Oct 13, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I haven't heard it called anything but a hand web piercing.


 
Cheers Jazz this thread just had me curious


----------



## jan (Oct 13, 2007)

Yep its a Web piercing...no special name as far as l know...l had one for about 3 years l loved it very much
It sorta went bad after too much work with the hands and l lost it
Very cool piercing!!!


----------



## Chris89 (Oct 13, 2007)

Getting piercings, tattoos or any other type of body modification all comes down to that person, and the choices as to why they got them.

Also, to the comment "Did you get them to look cool?" That kind of contradicts everything about piercings - Due to the fact, when you have piercings you get called a freak. When I was 13 I had my Eyebrow and Labret pierced and I got called a freak?. Nobody stops to think that maybe the person is getting these piercings or tattoos for their own personal reasons, rather than getting them and exposing them to be an attention seeking . . . .

For instance, my Arm Surface piercing. Myself and 2 of my other friends all got pierced in the same place at the same time, sort of a "bonding thing" And whenever I look at my arm surface piercings, I think of my 2 friends that are still at school and that I don't get to see as much as I'd like. 

You can't just go and automatically stereotype anyone who is different to you.


----------



## Bouncer (Oct 13, 2007)

The difference between cleanskins and tattooed people is that tattooed people don't care if your a cleanskin.
(quote from a t shirt I once had)
Looks great MJ


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 13, 2007)

Hate to be a bummer...but is it ever so slightly off centre?


----------



## Chris89 (Oct 13, 2007)

It's the angle of the picture, or the way she's standing.. In the second picture she posted it's in the centre.


----------



## Miss B (Oct 13, 2007)

^ That's what I thought too.


----------



## eladidare (Oct 13, 2007)

nice piercing ive only got 3
lip and both ears


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
If you look at it hard enough it's off to the right a little, but that may be the photo angle.
In the second picture it looks more centered.


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 16, 2007)

So as forseen, it has started to reject.
I took it out just then and will let it heal and then go to Maroochydore and get it done PROPERLY and hope it works that way.


----------



## Miss B (Oct 16, 2007)

Bugger. You going to get it done at Puncture in Maroochydore? I've had a few of mine done there, never any problems


----------



## sockbat (Oct 16, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> So as forseen, it has started to reject.
> I took it out just then and will let it heal and then go to Maroochydore and get it done PROPERLY and hope it works that way.


 
What a bummer:cry: It looked good there too. Good luck when you get ya new one


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 16, 2007)

Kah. said:


> *The nipples were set in resin so he could keep them*. My flatmate couldn't pay for it upfront, so the guy took his nipples and said he couldn't have them till he paid it all



YUK!!!!


Heh. Each to their own.


----------



## mungus (Oct 16, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Thanks everyone.
> If you look at it hard enough it's off to the right a little, but that may be the photo angle.
> In the second picture it looks more centered.


 

I've had a longgggg hard look at the second photo and I agree that it is more centerd.
Only photo's from all angles would confirm this.


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, definitely going to puncture body piercing in Maroochydore.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 16, 2007)

iv torn out peirceing at work that sets the basis for me never getting any


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 18, 2007)

Kenshin said:


> iv torn out peirceing at work that sets the basis for me never getting any



Where do you work?


----------

